# --> passwort von alice.box wird nicht akzeptiert <--



## _PeG_ (30. Juli 2012)

hi,

wie oben beschrieben habe ich eine alice.box [wlan box 3232] und komme nicht mehr in das webinterface (dort wo man die ganzen einstellungen des routers vornehmen kann).. 

ich habe mir das entsprechende passwort zu 100% notiert, aber es wird einfach nicht mehr angenommen und es kommt immer eine fehlermeldung beim "einloggen".. 

kann man da irgendwas tun?? 

grüße
_PeG_


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juli 2012)

Sicher das es richtig eingegeben wurde, es passiert mir manchmal auch das ich die Zahl-0 mit Dem Buchstaben-O verwechsle.
Oder das Passwort muss nur in Großbuchstaben oder nur in Kleinbuchstaben eingegeben werden.


----------



## _PeG_ (30. Juli 2012)

alles richtig eingegeben.. habe es ja deswegen extra notiert, damals als ich es eingerichtet habe..


----------



## christian.pitt (30. Juli 2012)

nehmen wir mal an _PeG_ ist dein pw:

wenn du jetzt zB die feststelltaste aktiviert hattest, dann schaut das ganze so aus: _pEg_

also ich würde das mal probieren


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juli 2012)

Versuche mal das Original Passwort, könnte sein das dein selbst gewähltes nicht gespeichert bzw akzeptiert wurde.


----------



## docday (30. Juli 2012)

Das einfachste ist deine Box mit einen spitzen Stift neu zu Reseten.
Dazu drückst du den Reset-Taster auf der Unterseite vorsichtig 2 Sekunden. Deine Einstellungen bleiben erhalten.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juli 2012)

Wird bei einem Reset nicht alles in den Auslieferungszustand zurück gestellt ?


----------



## _PeG_ (30. Juli 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> nehmen wir mal an _PeG_ ist dein pw:
> 
> wenn du jetzt zB die feststelltaste aktiviert hattest, dann schaut das ganze so aus: _pEg_
> 
> also ich würde das mal probieren


 
 also das habe ich alles bereits bedacht  ging nicht..





docday schrieb:


> Das einfachste ist deine Box mit einen spitzen Stift neu zu Reseten.
> Dazu drückst du den Reset-Taster auf der Unterseite vorsichtig 2 Sekunden. Deine Einstellungen bleiben erhalten.


 



			
				ΔΣΛ;4433648 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird bei einem Reset nicht alles in den Auslieferungszustand zurück gestellt ?


 

denke auch, dass dann alle einstellungen weg sind, oder sehe ich das falsch??


----------



## docday (30. Juli 2012)

Im Handbuch auf Seite 37 steht es doch so. http://kaishaku-nin.de/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Handbuch_-Alice_IAD_WLAN_3232.pdf


----------



## _PeG_ (30. Juli 2012)

docday schrieb:


> Im Handbuch auf Seite 37 steht es doch so. http://kaishaku-nin.de/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Handbuch_-Alice_IAD_WLAN_3232.pdf


 
danke..  werde es mit dem neustart mal probieren.. 
auf ein zurücksetzen habe ich derzeit keinen bock, da dann alle einstellungen komplett weg sind..


----------



## K3n$! (30. Juli 2012)

So viele Einstellungen gehen doch da nicht verloren oder ?
Ich würde dir auch raten, dass du die Box einfach mal zurücksetzt. 
Das ist in solchen Fällen immer noch die einfachste Methode. 

Vielleicht nimmst du auch mal zum Login den Internet Explorer. 
Mir ist zum Beispiel aufgefallen, dass man sich bei der Easybox 803 im Firefox nicht anmelden kann, im Internet Explorer schon.


----------



## der_knoben (30. Juli 2012)

Nutze den Internet Explorer von Microsoft, dann könnte es gehen.

Bei mir nimmt die alice.box das PW beim Firefox nicht an. Mit dem IE geht es allerdings.


----------

